# HELP ME WITH MY BABY TEGU



## Siberianbu (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi everyone , im from viet nam and there is not vet for reptiles here . I just buy a baby tegu from a local petshop , super active , go super hype if see the food , jump like a kangaroo to catch crickets , everything seems to be perfect . Then he has bitten by his cagemate ( 2 others at the petshop ) by mistake with the crickets , it was bleeding but the wound heal so fast . The problem is when i take him home , the leg was bitten was find but his front leg seems to develop MBD or something a lil bit swollen . This can only be seen when he have space and walk slow . Thats when i see that the front is moving a lil bit different than others , is look like he stretch that leg horizon everytime he move . He still eating very very good . Question is , can he be recover ? Is this due to lack of uv , calcium ? If i provide him everything carefully , should he be heal ? It not twitchin but it moving like is swollen or hurt . Sorry for my bad english everyone . Super thanks to all u guys !
Here are some videos . Check the front leg . Back leg was bitten bleed but then heal in 5 mins later , alil bit twitch at that moment than gone


----------



## dpjm (Jul 30, 2017)

I actually had trouble seeing that there was any problem with either of the front legs, they seemed fine, but I may have missed what to look for. Regardless, if it were a lack of calcium or UV leading to MBD, you would notice that in all the legs not just one. So it may be an injury.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 31, 2017)

I`m the same as dpjm and am struggling to see any problems ..... I`d personally just make sure he/she gets plenty of vitamin suppliments and just keep a close eye on it.


----------



## Siberianbu (Jul 31, 2017)

Sorry guys is hard to see in the video but the leg is swollen . i feed him calcium d3 + vitamin . He still the same . Hope he will be ok


----------



## dpjm (Jul 31, 2017)

This is not a vitamin or mineral deficiency problem, this is very likely an injury because it is only affecting one leg. The other legs seemed to be functioning very well and they would not be if he was hypocalcemic. If you can pick him up, see if it is painful to apply a bit of pressure on that leg, that would pretty much confirm that it is injured. You might take him in for an x-ray, any vet should be able to do that.

If you have him under UV light or outside then you shouldn't use D3, just plain calcium. If not, then use D3.


----------



## Siberianbu (Aug 3, 2017)

dpjm said:


> This is not a vitamin or mineral deficiency problem, this is very likely an injury because it is only affecting one leg. The other legs seemed to be functioning very well and they would not be if he was hypocalcemic. If you can pick him up, see if it is painful to apply a bit of pressure on that leg, that would pretty much confirm that it is injured. You might take him in for an x-ray, any vet should be able to do that.
> 
> If you have him under UV light or outside then you shouldn't use D3, just plain calcium. If not, then use D3.




Sorrry i was too busy to go online these days . Been 5 days , everything still the same . Is look like is healed but when he move his left arm still spread out to the left not normal like the others . I handle him everyday , i pick him up , touch the bone , things seems to be ok but it look a lil bit swollen still . U can see the way he lying with arm spread just like he walk . Is not weak but is look weird tho . Eating like there will be no tmr ....

Oh and i have some Q 
- red and bw which one would grow bigger ? 
- how to get your teg eat veggies ?
- do you need to hibernate teg from babies when u breed them or u can let them hibernate later or no hibernate at all to breed ? 
- can you house 2 males together ever since baby , thanks alot


----------



## Dragonmom (Aug 14, 2017)

To answer your questions:
1.) reds and bws are the same size, males bigger and with jowels, females without and smaller
2.) try making a meat and insect smoothie, add the greens that way. After some time, start just putting leaves in there, not ground up, and it should learn to like them after a while.
3.) I don't breed tegus, so I have no idea
4.) please never house males together. They will most likely fight, one will definitely end up injured or worse


----------



## Zyn (Aug 14, 2017)

I wouldn't even thinking about giving them a lot of veggies or fruits till they are older. I know my baby blue is on a 95% diet till at least a year old. He loves his FT Fuzzy rat babies


----------

